

Microsoft Brings All Internet Enabled Devices Together With Companion WEB - woolf4ever
http://wind8apps.com/microsoft-companion-web/
Microsoft tries to bridge the gap between all Internet enabled devices with their new Companion Web concept. This will allow users to interact with multiple screens at the same time, and all actions will be seen across all connected devices
======
sirkneeland
interesting...how does it work? CRUD?

